# IPAD dossier et fichier ???



## lesmuses (9 Mars 2014)

bonjour à tous, 

1) peut on avoir avec un ipad  des dossiers ou l'on peux y inclure différent fichier PDF, photo, world. en somme créer une arborescence comme sur mon Imac ou mon macbook pro

2 ) peut t'on aussi inclure dans un mail avec l'ipad pluvier pièce jointe " photo, pdf, world..etc" ou un dossier créer précédemment

je m'interroge après une discussion avec un ami ou effectivement avec son ipad fournie par son entreprise pour donc travailler on ne puisse pas faire le minimum syndical, créer un dossier où l'on puisse y trouver toute nos fichiers y correspondant et aussi les envoyer par mail de manière groupé en une seule fois 

toute au moins depuis 1 semaine qu'il a son ipad il ne trouve pas la solution et j'ai beau avoir que des Mac en bureautique et portable j'avoue ne pas avoir trouvé la solution aussi, énervant pour un Ipad au alentour de 700  quand même

si l'un d'entre vous pouvait nous aider, merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

iOS ne fonctionne pas comme OS X et n'a pas de Finder. Donc pas de dossiers. Ce sont les applications qui gèrent le rangement des fichiers et il faut passer par elles pour y accéder.

Après, il n'y a qu'avec des systèmes comme Dropbox où tu peux avoir un semblant d'organisation à la OS X.


----------



## lesmuses (10 Mars 2014)

merci pour la précision, de faite l'Ipad n'est pas vraiment fait pour le monde du travaille ou toute au moins de manière très encadré et beaucoup moins facile d'utilisation

j'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait des tablettes en dehors de Mac qui eux permettent justement de retrouver tout nos repères à la manière de nos ordinateurs de bureau 

c'est certainement une volonté de mac de vouloir changer mais pas commode pour travailler


----------



## Optimistic2 (10 Mars 2014)

Il y a des applications comme Documents by Readdle qui permettent de faire des dossiers et d'ouvrir, lire pas mal de type de fichiers, compresser des dossiers qui peuvent être envoyés depuis l'appli par mail, être connecté sur le cloud (plusieurs accessibles également)...

C'est un exemple, il y en a d'autres, mais moi j'aime bien celle-ci qui est assez bien fichue, et qui plus est, gratuite.

Sinon, depuis l'appli Mail, les seules pièces-jointes qu'on peut envoyer sont des photos, en faisant un petit click dans le corps du texte, comme pour faire une sélection, copier-coller...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

Je rajoute qu'il y a aussi la suite bureautique Apple, incluant Pages, qui peut être installée sur l'iPad, ainsi qu'un certain nombre d'éditeurs, gestionnaires de PDF.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2014)

lesmuses a dit:


> merci pour la précision, de faite l'Ipad n'est pas vraiment fait pour le monde du travaille ou toute au moins de manière très encadré et beaucoup moins facile d'utilisation
> 
> j'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait des tablettes en dehors de Mac qui eux permettent justement de retrouver tout nos repères à la manière de nos ordinateurs de bureau
> 
> c'est certainement une volonté de mac de vouloir changer mais pas commode pour travailler



C'est surtout une volonté de Mac de faire une interface qui soit parfaitement adaptée à des usages tactiles.



Optimistic2 a dit:


> Sinon, depuis l'appli Mail, les seules pièces-jointes qu'on peut envoyer sont des photos, en faisant un petit click dans le corps du texte, comme pour faire une sélection, copier-coller...



Faux. On peut envoyer n'importe quel type de documents. Mais il faut le faire depuis l'application à laquelle il est rattaché (par exemple iBooks pour les PDF).


----------



## Optimistic2 (10 Mars 2014)

Je disais *depuis* l'appli Mail, mais oui on peut envoyer ce qu'on veut à partir de beaucoup d'autres applications.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2014)

lesmuses a dit:


> merci pour la précision, de faite l'Ipad n'est pas vraiment fait pour le monde du travaille ou toute au moins de manière très encadré et beaucoup moins facile d'utilisation



C'est juste une organisation différente. Mais au final, c'est souvent plus simple et surtout ça évite les erreurs.


----------



## flotow (11 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> C'est juste une organisation différente. Mais au final, c'est souvent plus simple et surtout ça évite les erreurs.


Oui enfin&#8230; quand tu as un PDF rangé ici, une image rangée là, il faut quand même bien s'organiser pour le faire dans le bon ordre : tu dois créer un nouveau mail par l'application qui crée le PDF avant de copier/coller (ou sélectionner directement) l'image. Ça manque quand même de souplesse !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mars 2014)

Il y a pour ça good reader qui te permet de tout ranger au même endroit... Avec une arborescence... Application indispensable!


----------



## flotow (11 Mars 2014)

Oui mais non. 
J'ai good reader, dans lequel j'ai des PDFs. Par contre, les photos dans dans photos. Et si j'ai (ce n'est pas mon cas) une autre application qui génère un autre type de fichier, il faut jongler entre tout ça, sachant que depuis un mail, tu ne peux accéder qu'aux photos.
A la limite, si les applications installées avaient une interface que Mail pourrait utiliser pour naviguer dans les fichiers de chaque app, ça serait déjà pas mal !


----------



## Optimistic2 (11 Mars 2014)

Je suis d'accord que ça manque parfois de souplesse, et que si Mail pouvait accéder directement à d'autres types de fichiers que les photos, ce serait un plus.

Pour en revenir à *Documents*, il a accès à la photothèque.
Il est donc possible de copier-coller des photos dans un dossier dans-lequel on ajouterait tout un tas d'autres fichiers de nature différente, un zip et ça part dans un mail, ce qui peut se rapprocher de la demande initiale.

Il n'y a pas sur l'iPad d'arborescence comme le Finder ou Mes Documents sur Windows, mais plutôt une gestion par applis qui peuvent, dans une certaine mesure, communiquer entre elles.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Mars 2014)

Essaie Dropbox. 
Toute ma vie pro est dessus. Classée par dossier pour ne pas passer des heures à retrouver un fichier. Ça demande un peu d'organisation au départ mais c'est très simple. 
Plus de clé USB, tu sauvegardes ce sur quoi tu es en train de travailler sur ton Dropbox et, que ce soit sur l'iPad, l'iPhone, le MBP ou même Windows, tu auras le même fichier à jour et tu peux retravailler dessus sans souci. 
Puis le classer dans le dossier qui va bien. 
Dropbox est universel et gratuit (2gb plus 500mb en râbe chaque fois qu'un de tes contacts ouvre un compte après ton parrainage. 
Box fait la même chose. Mais j'utilise Dropbox uniquement.
Dropbox est en quelque sorte le Finder de l'iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Mars 2014)

Je préfère hubic a dropbox pour son prix attractif.

Quand a good reader, il gère tous les types de fichiers et à accès aux photos...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Mars 2014)

Je préfère Dropbox car c'est gratuit et que j'ai 12gb d'espace disponible grâce à mes contacts. 
Hubix, Box, Dropbox, tout est une question de choix et de préférences.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Mars 2014)

Hubic offre 25 Go en gratuit..

J'ai choisit un forfait 1to pour 110 euros par an. Il est presque plein, je vais passer aux nouvelles  offres 10To pour 10 euros par mois....


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Mars 2014)

J'avais zappé le fait qu'Hubic était gratuit.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2014)

Optimistic2 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord que ça manque parfois de souplesse, et que si Mail pouvait accéder directement à d'autres types de fichiers que les photos, ce serait un plus.



En fait, il suffit de faire l'inverse. D'aller dans Goodreader et d'envoyer vers mail.


----------



## lesmuses (12 Mars 2014)

ouaouuuuu , merci à tous pour ce débat passionné et ces infos


----------

